# Rear air ride - How much lift ?



## dolcefarniente

Recently had a towbar fitted and it grounds now and then due to overhang. If I chuck a couple of Dunlop air springs in has anybody measured the actual maximum lift achievable.


----------



## bigcats30

Have you checked that your suspension is not knackered??

As a towbar shouldn't ground out on it's own.


----------



## 113016

Our previous two vans had AiRide fitted (not Dunlop) and the height increased by about 2 inches or 50mm.
Sometimes it can be a pain to get level, but you just look at the ground, and try to drop the rear wheels into a lower area.


----------



## dolcefarniente

bigcats30 said:


> Have you checked that your suspension is not knackered??
> 
> As a towbar shouldn't ground out on it's own.


Sorry didn't explain properly.12 plate van.......Only grounds leaving forecourts etc through a dip. Just didn't want to go to the trouble of installation if it just improves ride rather than actual lift when needed then lower back to ride height.


----------



## 113016

The 2 inches or 50 mm, was the immediate and minimum increase of height, by the airs bag and fittings. It could be inflated higher.
If, I needed to get the rear higher on my present M/H, I would not hesitate!


----------



## Mike48

My Airrides rise to between 3 to 4 ins when pumped up to 50lbs per sq ins. If your towbar grounds make sure the electrics are well clear of the ground as the brake light circuit does control other electrics in the vehicle. That same issue caused me to breakdown in France.

If your grounding issue is bad then you need to do something soon.


----------



## dolcefarniente

Thanks......enough info for go ahead,


----------



## aldra

ours also 3 to4 inches

Fitted to increase our payload

But Albert says improves the ride and excellent when levelling

aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I would like an extra inch or two :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## sideways

You mean Lady P would.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aldra

I'm sure it could be achieved Dave with slight modification on the same principal  :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## Kev1

Does Lady P ground on leaving forecourts   
Air ride is the answer


----------



## Glandwr

I can confirm 4/5 inches a boon when levelling

Dick


----------



## tude

*inches*

i could do with a couple of inches aswell.
taking off


----------



## aldra

back to topic

Although Air Ride was to increase payload if necessary and to raise the van a bit round the under slung generator

it has benefits in the ride and site levelling, ours have independent levelling each side

don't shout if all do I think it's cute  

for those that need an extra couple of inches it's all down to the way that you use it :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## dolcefarniente

All installed  . Doddle really if you're spanner trained. Looked at all the various kits and they seemed to have the usual menu of airbags £x - oh and you'll need a compressor £x and some gauges etc. Went for a complete kit in the end from AS air suspension in Cheshire. Everything in one box. If anybody fancies a self fit and deals with AS ask for the Ducato specific dash mount for the gauges etc. Very neat.I mounted the compressor to the tray under driver seat - neat again. 25mm lift to relieve springs and 80mm lift when needed. I have no link to AS but the kit was very good and the proprieter was very helpful.


----------

